# 3 day potty training?



## ~Amy~ (Jun 7, 2009)

Can anyone tell me a bit about Lora Jensen's 3 day potty training method? I haven't bought the e-book (yet) because I'm not sure if it's really in line with our parenting philosophies. Is it compatible with a UP/AP philosophy? I'm not interested in forcing my child to drink copious amounts of liquid or forcing him to sit on the potty at intervals determined by me. Is that what it's about? Is there more to it than that? Is it gentle?

Thanks in advance for your thoughts.


----------



## Hayeser (Apr 14, 2008)

I used it with our 23month old DD at the time and she learned in 2.5 days. After that I could probably count on one hand the number of accidents she had. I highly recommend it.

We did not give her a lot of liquid, but I will tell you that the first day was VERY hard on us (parents). You have to watch your child constantly to watch for her cues.....and this might sound easier than it is, but believe me, it was exhausting! I went to bed after day1 and cried. it just seemed like she wasn't going to get it (there were MANY MANY accidents all over the house that day)...and I cried because I knew I was facing another day of it and I wasn't sure it was going to work. But it did...quickly!

we followed the ebook on everything except the night training part. DD just wasn't (and still isn't) ready for that. her night time diapers are SOAKED. She's a deep sleeper.

anyway, I highly recommend it...and I wish I had tried it sooner than 23mos.


----------



## ~Amy~ (Jun 7, 2009)

Thank you for your reply! My DS is 23 months (and a bit) now & I really want him to get this before he becomes too resistant & stubborn...he's definitely heading in that direction. Perhaps I will bite the bullet & buy the book


----------



## donutmolly (Jun 9, 2005)

I haven't used it personally, but have a good friend who does. She has had great success with her kids -- all 3 of them. Mostly, I think it is just way of crafting a focused time to learn pottying. Nothing non-AP about that.


----------



## allisonrose (Oct 22, 2004)

Is this similar to the ebook? It does recommend lots of water but not forcing it. The reward is a special potty dance - rather than food.


----------



## Luke's mama (Sep 29, 2009)

does she encourage you to shame them about pooping in their pants/diaper by saying how awful and stinky it is? I saw something like this online in a 3 day training method and felt that that was not a good way to go.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

If you don't like the idea of giving lots of water when your LO doesn't want it, see if they'll eat melons or pineapple. It'll have the same effect of encouraging lots and lots of peeing. (Ask me how I know. Go on... You're right! And let me tell you, when you've gotten used to offering every 2 hours, every 30 minutes sucks.)


----------



## ~Amy~ (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allisonrose* 
Is this similar to the ebook? It does recommend lots of water but not forcing it. The reward is a special potty dance - rather than food.

I read this one too, it's similar, but not the same. The ebook is quite adamant that you don't allow the child to run around naked, but rather that they need to wear underwear all the time during training. A few other parts are different as well.


----------



## ~Amy~ (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Luke's mama* 
does she encourage you to shame them about pooping in their pants/diaper by saying how awful and stinky it is? I saw something like this online in a 3 day training method and felt that that was not a good way to go.

No, she doesn't. Her focus is very respectful of the child, IMO. I did purchase the ebook & read it & today was actually day one of PTing. It went quite well. DS has been pooping in the potty consistently for many months now, though, so we are mainly concentrating on the pee sections of the book.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Amy~* 
No, she doesn't. Her focus is very respectful of the child, IMO. I did purchase the ebook & read it & today was actually day one of PTing. It went quite well. DS has been pooping in the potty consistently for many months now, though, so we are mainly concentrating on the pee sections of the book.

Let me know how it goes. I've been feeling like I should at least try something gentle to help Lina along in her awareness of needing to pee. Even if it doesn't change anything, y'know?


----------



## ~Amy~ (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
Let me know how it goes. I've been feeling like I should at least try something gentle to help Lina along in her awareness of needing to pee. Even if it doesn't change anything, y'know?

Today went even better than yesterday did. DS really hadn't shown very much awareness that he needed to pee or even that he had peed in a diaper until this weekend. Today he consistently told us when he needed to go & only had a couple accidents (and one was because we took him out & you're not really supposed to do that during the 3 days, but since it was Easter Sunday we wanted to go to church). I'm really amazed at how quickly he's caught on & he is very aware of what's happening.


----------



## curiouscanadian (Aug 28, 2009)

Quote:

Let me know how it goes. I've been feeling like I should at least try something gentle to help Lina along in her awareness of needing to pee. Even if it doesn't change anything, y'know?










Also, do they give any guidlines as to what age to try it? Should I wait until he's closer to 2 years? (Although from part-time ECing, I don't even really know why I'm asking that...







)


----------



## ~Amy~ (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *curiouscanadian* 









Also, do they give any guidlines as to what age to try it? Should I wait until he's closer to 2 years? (Although from part-time ECing, I don't even really know why I'm asking that...







)

She says that the ideal time to train with the method is 22-30 months. The child being 22 months is her only requirement for using the method. She says it may work for younger children, but may take more than 3 days. Older than 30 months may take longer too because kids get stubborn & more resistant to change.


----------



## curiouscanadian (Aug 28, 2009)

Quote:

Older than 30 months may take longer too because kids get stubborn & more resistant to change.
Wait. You mean DS is going to get MORE stubborn???!


















(Thanks!)


----------



## ~Amy~ (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *curiouscanadian* 
Wait. You mean DS is going to get MORE stubborn???!


















(Thanks!)

Yeah, scary isn't it


----------



## *Aimee* (Jan 8, 2007)

Can anyone tell me how much this is? I'm looking all over the website and it won't say!


----------



## To-Fu (May 23, 2007)

We tried it when our son was about two, and it really didn't work for us. Maybe because we modified it a bit--I think I remember it being really praise-driven, and we don't do praise, so.

Also, I think the mandatory underpants foiled us. For him, it was a little too much like having a diaper on and he had no problem going pee/poo in his unders every single time. It was an exhausting few days.

We're going to try again with a more casual pantsless approach next time.


----------



## ~Amy~ (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Aimee** 
Can anyone tell me how much this is? I'm looking all over the website and it won't say!

It's $24.


----------



## ~Amy~ (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *To-Fu* 
We tried it when our son was about two, and it really didn't work for us. Maybe because we modified it a bit--I think I remember it being really praise-driven, and we don't do praise, so.

Also, I think the mandatory underpants foiled us. For him, it was a little too much like having a diaper on and he had no problem going pee/poo in his unders every single time. It was an exhausting few days.

We're going to try again with a more casual pantsless approach next time.









It is quite praise-driven. We're not huge on praise either, but in this situation, we felt it was okay. We did more of a "you peed on the potty!!" rather than "you're such a good boy because you peed on the potty!", which I see as being a bit different.


----------



## tonimk19 (Feb 7, 2007)

We did it with DD in Feb and it worked! I too was doubtful but it worked (well, except for getting her to tell us when she had to poop but that came about 3 weeks later). As far as liquids, we had tons of variety from boxed juice, to water to mixing up some emergen-c (for kids). They want you to push water more than the rest (not much milk). We packed up the cloth diapers and she helped me put them in the garage saying bye bye baby diapers. The program has you stay by your child for those 3 days and you have to hold true- no distractions like internet, TV, phone, etc. The point is so you can see their cues and run (yes, literally run) to the bathroom and have them use the potty. If they have an accident you simply tell them pee or poo goes in the potty and you move on. Nothing negative. But when they do go in the potty, you praise them to no end- even if it's only a bit after a partial accident. Make calls to relatives, have special toys (she got a new toy every evening), treats, anything to let them know they are a big boy/ girl and you are proud of them for going in the potty. You do have to say 'Don't forget to tell me when you have to go potty' vs. Do you have to go potty? You want them to tell you. We followed the nighttime routine somewhat. DD is a beast to wake at night so we limited water intake before bed and woke her at 2am to go potty. We have night lights so no lights were turned on. It took a few days for her to understand just pee and we'll go back to bed. Now she'll wake during the night and I'll take her potty and she'll go right back to sleep. DD is my 1st child but I honestly think the 3 day method was perfect for us.

A friend did it with no underwear and it worked for her. We used underwear for DD and she was fine.


----------



## LadyCatherine185 (Aug 12, 2008)

My SIL tried something similar with my niece at that age, and it totally backfired. It was very traumatic for both of them, and she wasn't potty trained until closer to 3 years old (a year later). I think if the child is ready, it can work, but if the child is not, it won't.


----------

